# Nurse gave herself insulin overdose



## Northerner (Dec 9, 2013)

JENNIFER KILGALLON died after taking an insulin overdose, an inquest heard. 

Her body was found in her bedroom at John Astor House, accommodation for the University College London Hospital, where the 21-year-old was a student nurse, on December 6 last year. 

Westminster Coroner?s Court heard last Friday how Jennifer had been suffering with depression and anxiety and was taking anti- depressants for six months before her death. 

She had begun her job in September last year, which her mother Helen Holbrook said she ?loved?. 

Her father Prof William Kilgallon and boyfriend Olivier Cavadini said she had seemed ?fine? in the days before her death and had been speaking about future plans. 

http://www.henleystandard.co.uk/news/news.php?id=1387640


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 9, 2013)

How very sad, my condolences to her family.


----------

